

Random-walk Auto-generated Poetry - wallflower
http://rhymeless.hamiltonulmer.com/darwin.html

======
markbnine
Looks like an Eddington Algorithm (likely misnamed, but taken from Eddington's
quote about monkeys typing Shakespeare). It's done by hashing the entire text
and then randomly stepping down a line. The size of your step (one word, two
words, etc.) effects readability. I recall once seeing somebody's bot use this
algorithm to occasionally spew out the bible on a religious chat channel.
Drove the locals nuts.

------
aichcon
I like the idea. I think it would be better illustrated with shorter lines,
though.

------
messel
Language processing may give rise to something wonderful. Interesting work.

------
pmichaud
Looking forward to seeing the source!

